# First time, looking for a bit of help :)



## derium (Mar 9, 2011)

hello all,

I have never built anything like this before, so I'm needing a bit of advice.

All I have at the moment is a 106" '16:9 52x92 high contrast gray' screen

An outlet and cable jack on my ceiling 15 1/2 feet from the wall (the wall I wanted to mount the screen on, only other option is the side walls about 5-6 feet away).

And that's it haha.

I read over the projector threads and to be honest, it all goes over my head. I'm not looking for a top of the line set up that plays 3D HD movies or anything. Just simply something where I will get a good quality picture without "screen dooring".

I'd rather look at the picture and not have a negative thought, as opposed to seeing the picture and going "wow, that's mind blowing awesome"... If that made sense

any help would be awesome!

thank you,
-Derium


EDIT: the use of this will just be for random TV watching, some Xbox playing and random movies. So it's not like I'm building a home theater, yet I don't want something that's not fun to look at. thanks!

Read more: First time, looking for a bit of help  - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What's the price range?


----------



## derium (Mar 9, 2011)

a few hundred bucks for each piece of this project would be a great target for me. But if I had to toss out a number I'd say up to $2,000 (for everything... unless that's too low). I don't want to spend that much, but I know I only have the screen so I've got a long ways to go. 

as I said I'm not looking for HD things, just a solid picture that doesn't look like .

thank you for the reply!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a look at the Viewsonic Pro8200. You should be able to get it for a little less than $1000. Most of the others that I looked around that price point would have either a mounting issue or not have enough lumens. The Viewsonic is highly rated and it's very bright. 

I don't think that you can get it from our sponsor, but you can get it from Newegg and from buy.com. 

I assumed that you need to buy some audio equipment as well with that budget. :T


----------



## derium (Mar 9, 2011)

yes sir, I need to fit in all I can get haha. now the 2k budget is the top end I'd like to spend. I'm assuming the $200-$500 projectors are ?


----------



## derium (Mar 9, 2011)

reason i ask is because there is a Optoma PK301 Pico Projector for $250 on woot.com right now haha.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

derium said:


> reason i ask is because there is a Optoma PK301 Pico Projector for $250 on woot.com right now haha.


That is not something that you would want. :rolleyesno: You can look around some for a used projector. Some folks swear by used projectors and some don't. You could also look into a 720P pj if need be. But a decent new theater projector isn't going to go as low as $500 new. 

The main thing that you have to keep in mind is finding a projector that will fit with the way things are setup now. You have a 106" screen and the outlet/cable jack is 15.5' back.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

How about light control in the room? Can you control it? I have this for cheap money....http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/classifieds-video-displays-projectors/43669-benq-pe8700.html


----------



## derium (Mar 9, 2011)

it's in my basement that has can lighting. That's all I know haha.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> How about light control in the room? Can you control it? I have this for cheap money....http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/classifieds-video-displays-projectors/43669-benq-pe8700.html


I don't think that would fit into what they have already. :huh:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

mechman said:


> I don't think that would fit into what they have already. :huh:


Why?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Why?


The screen size is 106" and the outlet/cable jack are 15.5' back. The PE8700's mounting distance for a 106" screen is 10'5"-12'6". Plus the lumens are really on the low end for that distance and a high contrast gray screen - ~11fL.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

mechman said:


> The screen size is 106" and the outlet/cable jack are 15.5' back. The PE8700's mounting distance for a 106" screen is 10'5"-12'6". Plus the lumens are really on the low end for that distance and a high contrast gray screen - ~11fL.


His outlet is 15.5' back but with a cieling mount he can mount it closer. I have it set back 13.5' with my 106" cinimawhite screen and as long as you have good light control it looks pretty good. At least to me anyway.


----------



## retired2play (Mar 30, 2012)

I recently purchased a Viewsonic PRO8200 for $800 and love it. It is replacing an old Marantz 12s and there is no comparison. I have a problem controlling the "power off" using a Logitech 1000 as the "power off" requires 2 pushes of the button on the LT 1000. Other than that, it is great.


----------

